
Mueller charges 12 Russian intelligence officers with hacking 2016 election - chanfest22
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/13/special-counsel-mueller-charges-12-russian-intelligence-officers-with-.html
======
sdf43543t345
The fear is that foreign IC will charge US IC operators for their crimes in
retaliation. Typically IC operators have claimed sovereign immunity, however
since PLA officers were charged in 2014 all bets are off.

